# Cubase 10 - Export Video and Audio



## Illico (Nov 22, 2018)

I used Cubase Artist 10 since few days on Windows 10 without issues, but I would like to share with you something that disappoints me.

- I imported a mp4 video file.
- I imported a wave audio file for voices&FX
- I mixed my MIDI and all stuff.
- Then I would like to export a MP4 Video file with all audio mixed.

I know that "Replacing the Audio in a Video File" feature was dropped.

Previously, I exported only audio in a wave file, then mixed all in "Windows movie maker" to create the MP4 file.

Do you have some others simple/free tips for Windows user?


----------



## Illico (Jan 7, 2019)

This is the ffmpeg command line I used to mix video file with audio file:

```
ffmpeg -i "VIDEO.mp4" -i "AUDIO.aac" -map_metadata -1 -map_chapters -1 -metadata title="MY_TITLE" -metadata composer="Samuel Le Tonqueze" -metadata comment="My comment" -c:v copy -map 0:0 -c:a copy -map 1:0 "FINAL_MIX".mp4
```

And I used the free Nero converter to convert wave to aac.


----------

